# Hours spent per week knitting



## Zara (Oct 24, 2011)

I average between 30 and 40 hrs a week! Wow, over the course of a year, that's a long time LOL.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I think we all do that much. On the weekends I have to stop myself from knitting to get some house work done... LOL


----------



## Zara (Oct 24, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> I think we all do that much. On the weekends I have to stop myself from knitting to get some house work done... LOL


I agree.......me too....nice to know I am not alone! :thumbup:


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Zara said:


> I average between 30 and 40 hrs a week! Wow, over the course of a year, that's a long time LOL.


~~~~~~~~~~~
When my groove is on, I can put in five hours a day......I knit and crochet, though..........LOL!!

Are you a SAHM, too? LOL!! Hey, how about that empty nest, too? LOL!

Donna rae
....oh, and retirement income, too; Kewl! More yarnie content! @@


----------



## Zara (Oct 24, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> Zara said:
> 
> 
> > I average between 30 and 40 hrs a week! Wow, over the course of a year, that's a long time LOL.
> ...


No Donna Rae, I work full time. Knit EVERY night and whenever I can on weekends LOL......can't get enough. Just wish I could get one project finished before starting another LOL


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

YUP!


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm a full time caregiver for my DH so I am lucky to get in a couple of hours a day with a lot of interuptions. At night after he is settled and asleep, I do knit for about an hour before I go to sleep. I would knit all day if I could, it is so relaxing and fun.


----------



## DebraPryor (Oct 2, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> I think we all do that much. On the weekends I have to stop myself from knitting to get some house work done... LOL


Not quite 30 to 40 hours, but I do still have two girls at school
so my time isn't entirely my own.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Zara said:


> I average between 30 and 40 hrs a week! Wow, over the course of a year, that's a long time LOL.


I'm with you there! When I was a stay at home mom, I didn't have a minute to myself to knit. Now that the nest is empty and I was medically retired, I knit all the time when I'm not here on this site. It's come to a point that when I sit I have to knit!


----------



## Zara (Oct 24, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Zara said:
> 
> 
> > I average between 30 and 40 hrs a week! Wow, over the course of a year, that's a long time LOL.
> ...


Sit to knit........ I like it!!!!! A good catch phrase :thumbup:


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

Hee Hee...my daughter put a sign up in my bathroom...

Don't just sit there...knit something! 

I work full time outside the home and have an 8-15 hour a week consulting gig on the side...and still manage to eek out 10-20 hours a week knitting time over evenings and weekends... more if I have any appointments that require waiting or standing in line.

Dee


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

My kids say I spend too much time. I knit every moment I can. I am usually knitting/crocheting even while reading KP. Sometimes I will have to make myself not knit for a few hours.


----------



## CraftyHorse (Mar 30, 2011)

I am an "empy nester" and a SAH-HW. I knit or crochet about 4 or five hours a day 4 days a week. The other days a couple of hours.


----------



## Zara (Oct 24, 2011)

Well looks like we are all addicts LOL, multi taskers too. :lol:


----------



## Befast (Jun 20, 2011)

I also work outside the house and manage about 2 hours a night knitting and maybe 3 hours a day on weekends. Best knitting time, at airports and on airplanes!


----------



## Zara (Oct 24, 2011)

Interesting comment re knitting on planes, have heard several people say knitting needles are allowed on planes.......have heard conflicting reports as to if this applies in Canada.


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

Zara said:


> Interesting comment re knitting on planes, have heard several people say knitting needles are allowed on planes.......have heard conflicting reports as to if this applies in Canada.


Zara, Stephanie McPhee, the author of the blog "Yarn Harlot" and many knitting books is Canadian and she flies in and out of Canada with her needles ALL the time.

Dee


----------



## Zara (Oct 24, 2011)

wickedfun said:


> Zara said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting comment re knitting on planes, have heard several people say knitting needles are allowed on planes.......have heard conflicting reports as to if this applies in Canada.
> ...


WOW, thanks Dee....honestly though, all kidding aside I would have thought that you could certainly do a lot of damage to someone with a knitting needle if you used it as a weapon?


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

Zara I know!! I was amazed and the first time I flew after learning to knit (and learning that I apparently cannot travel without yarn) I took my LEAST expensive, LEAST favorite needles just in case I had to trash them at the gate...but nope, nary a question asked...have a nice flight and then chatted off and on with flight attendants just about the whole flight about knitting!!!

Apparently, we are a low risk population. 

Dee


----------



## Zara (Oct 24, 2011)

wickedfun said:


> Zara I know!! I was amazed and the first time I flew after learning to knit (and learning that I apparently cannot travel without yarn) I took my LEAST expensive, LEAST favorite needles just in case I had to trash them at the gate...but nope, nary a question asked...have a nice flight and then chatted off and on with flight attendants just about the whole flight about knitting!!!
> 
> Apparently, we are a low risk population.
> 
> Dee


We went to Cuba in March and there was someone knitting in the departure lounge. So I had to ask if she knew what the regulations were. She said was told it was OK but never saw her after that to see if they had taken them away LOL. Man, that sure would occupy me for 3 hrs waiting to board the flight LOL


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I do not spend as much time as I would like to knitting. But at the end of the month I am having a knee operation and oh what a shame I will not be able to get around. What every will I do?
LOADS AND LOADS OF GLORIOUS KNITTING!!!!!!
PurpleV


----------



## Zara (Oct 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I do not spend as much time as I would like to knitting. But at the end of the month I am having a knee operation and oh what a shame I will not be able to get around. What every will I do?
> LOADS AND LOADS OF GLORIOUS KNITTING!!!!!!
> PurpleV


Hope your knitting is very therapeutic in your recovery :thumbup:


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Holy Moly...if this were your job you'd have a pension plan and benefits at the end of many years. Bet you've whipped up some beautiful knitted/croched items over the years and don't even worry about tackling intricate patterns. You Go Girl! Patricia


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Zara said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I do not spend as much time as I would like to knitting. But at the end of the month I am having a knee operation and oh what a shame I will not be able to get around. What every will I do?
> ...


I'm sure it will be, thank you. PurpleV


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

OUCH,,, Not a fun prospect at all. Hope you have gathered a whole lot of yarn around your favorite chair in preparation for recouping. Knit one row, raise that leg,,,,, Purl one row, lift that leg,,,,,, You'll be back walking in no time. (What a way to get DH to do all the Christmas prep.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh, as for me - knitting time -- Well, gave up cooking years ago, sleep is over-rated, ironing is stacked to the rafters and dust bunnies are on steroids. Do I *really* want to add it up...... Maybe not such a good idea... and just think if I would stay off computer!


----------



## MitzyG (Nov 7, 2011)

I am a brand new knitter. I average an hour or two nightly and somewhere between 2 and 4 hours of knitting Sat and Sun. I work three days a week, so the rest of the time, I can knit whenever I have a few minutes to be still. It's just me and my husband at home, so the housework isn't too bad.
I am loving learning.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Yup guilty. I sneak in a few rows whenever and wherever I can. When I leave my house in the morning for work I look like a "bag lady". I carry my purse and two knitting bags as well as lunch. It is a funny sight plus my yorkie goes to my office with me.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I knit for two hours on the train and usually I knit for about three to five hours per night. Lots of hours


----------



## abc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

i was thinking that i did a lot of knitting in a Week but i manage only about 20 hours in Australia it is often to hot to knit


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear ABC123 even though I am in Australia I knit all year round as if I didn't I wouldn't get all my knitting done. As I catch an intercity train to the Blue Mountains, it is usually cooler sitting nearer the front of the train so hence I can still knit. I also have cool air conditioning at home.


----------



## maryv528 (Aug 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My kids say I spend too much time. I knit every moment I can. I am usually knitting/crocheting even while reading KP. Sometimes I will have to make myself not knit for a few hours.


Yeah, but what do kids know?


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

If I am sitting I am knitting.
And if I have to stand in line at postofiice or such places I have been known to whip out my needles...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> OUCH,,, Not a fun prospect at all. Hope you have gathered a whole lot of yarn around your favorite chair in preparation for recouping. Knit one row, raise that leg,,,,, Purl one row, lift that leg,,,,,, You'll be back walking in no time. (What a way to get DH to do all the Christmas prep.)


Thanks Dreamweaver, How arew you? Got loads of yarn ready and daughter is doing Christmas lunch this year. Hugs PV x


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Why stop yourself to do housework? My housework always waits for me, my inspiration sometimes goes away and I loose my ideas.


----------



## carias (Oct 10, 2011)

I could easily knit all day, I have other interests so sometimes I don't get to knit for days at a time, but once I have a quiet day to myself....I'm there!


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Bamboo needles make it in the cabin because they do not get detected, ans they are allowed in many countries. I have even seen people knitting with metal in the plane. You can probably find on line the answer to the question " are knitting needled allowed on board in Canada? I have mine printed out in my case with my needles and yarn and I have not had to show it to anyone yet, because nobody challenged me yet.


----------



## carias (Oct 10, 2011)

Last year I was traveling with my daughter, she made me put my knitting in my suitcase, she was sure you couldn't bring it on the plane. I asked the TSA guy, he said the knitting needles were ok, but not scissors. I spent the entire flight just sitting and reminding my daughter it was her fault I had nothing to do but bother her.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I wish could spend that much time knitting! Lucky you!


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

Zara said:


> I average between 30 and 40 hrs a week! Wow, over the course of a year, that's a long time LOL.


Who counts? ha, ha


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I am in Sydney Australia and I still knit all year round, the heat doesn't worry when knitting and I don't always have the A/C on.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

You knit standing in line? Really??


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I keep my knitting by my chair so I can pick it up whenever I sit down for a little while. I also try to have a "take along" peoject as well. In the summer when it is hot I make a lot of cotton dish clothes so I always have a supply on hand.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> I think we all do that much. On the weekends I have to stop myself from knitting to get some house work done... LOL


What is house work, I was told once to look at dust on furniture for 20min, and then it would look normal. I just close all the doors in the house, housework done, now I can knit or crotchet to my hearts content, that is if I can get off the KP forum.
Best wishes


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Work full-time+, mom of two teen multi-sport athletes, and active in church... Average an hour every other nite...

But when life slows down...the knitting increases


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> I think we all do that much. On the weekends I have to stop myself from knitting to get some house work done... LOL


Me too I have to make uo for lost time since I do not know in the summer. I just started a project and I just can't stopo. I must go do my breakfast dishes now, before they pile up at lunch. lol


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

I work part-time at home and still have a child at home... manage about 3 hours of crocheting/knitting a day and maybe more on weekends, probably between 25 and 30 hours a week. Yes, we are all addicts - but isn't it a good addiction?


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Every moment I can! The time I am not I am looking for something to knit.


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

It never occurred to me to add up the hours I spend knitting. I knit anytime I can get a few minutes to do a few rows. Housework is so over rated. After a day it's starting to look like it did before cleaning. Waste of time in my opinion. 

I knit all year but in the warmer weather I switch to little teddy bear sweaters. They are for www.bridgingpeople.org . They are small and quick to knit. Keeps me busy on my boat which I live on 1/2 the year.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

What is house work ? 

I do find the more I knit the more dust I get. I did think it was from yarn but it could be from not doing Housework !


----------



## Buff (Oct 2, 2011)

I have to say my life is one sweet piece of fruit. Retired, 58 years old, empty nester, a wonderful husband - and the best thing ever - a cleaning service that comes once every two weeks to do the hard stuff. 

I divide my time between playing a video game called World of Warcraft (this is an online game played by millions of people - I have many friends there) and knitting.  And chatting with you fine people.


----------



## sand (Sep 13, 2011)

I work full time and take care of my dad(84) but try to knit at night that my quiet time and i love that time at night


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

It never occured to me to add up the hours I knit. Hmmm, two hours in the middle of the day I am at work. I have adults living with me that do the necessary housework and cooking. The rest of the time I am either knitting or on KP. Life is good.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

It never occured to me to add up the hours I knit. Hmmm, two hours in the middle of the day I am at work. I have adults living with me that do the necessary housework and cooking. The rest of the time I am either knitting or on KP. Life is good.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Oops!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

I only get in maybe 45 min/ day, but more on weekends when school is in session. Had a blast on my summer vacation sitting on the back deck knitting for hours while listening to audiobooks! Combined two of my favorite activities! Can't wait for next vacation--two weeks at Christmas! My niece is pregnant, so I will get to work on a baby blanket after I finish the scarf I am working on.


----------



## ibknittin (Jul 18, 2011)

Shesh, and I'm only at 21 or so!
Lyn in NC


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi
I knit 8 hours every day.
What are you knitting?
Please send me an e-mail to [email protected]
Thank you soooooooooooooooooo much
dirgni


----------



## Di from Mn. (Sep 27, 2011)

Goodmoring from Blue Earth! I knit whenever I sit down , I have a friend who comes for coffee every day,and after 10 min. my hands start dodleeing and he will say GO KNIT! Been alone for 6 yrs.


----------



## memere2126 (Sep 27, 2011)

Good morning,
I knit at least 3 or 4 hours every night. I work full time and this is my down time before going to bed, however, if I am working on a project that I have a deadline or really love the pattern, I will sometime knit until midnight. I pay for it the next day as I have to get up for work around 5am. 

Watch out, I retire next spring, and I am afraid that I will have to force myself to not knit so I can get things done around the house. lol
Nancy


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I do not spend as much time as I would like to knitting. But at the end of the month I am having a knee operation and oh what a shame I will not be able to get around. What every will I do?
> LOADS AND LOADS OF GLORIOUS KNITTING!!!!!!
> PurpleV


PurpleV Sorry to hear about your knee operation. But the good news is look at all the knitting you will be able to. Ohhhhh I would love a good excuse to just sit and knit. I hope your surgery goes well and you will be back on your feet in no time. Keep us posted how you are doing. {{{{Hugs}}}}} ;-)


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

I knit almost every day when I have the time and would love to do a few hours at a stretch, but I seem to get stiff and sore after a while - I do try to get up and have a break (and a stretch!) after about half an hour and this helps a bit. (BTW I don't think of myself as 'old', although I have become a grandmother recently - the aches and pains were there before my new status! LOL!)


----------



## mlebeau (May 14, 2011)

That is like another full time job. I spend that much time also on knitting, crocheting. I have to stop myself and do housework inbetween, otherwise I could do this all day long. Can't wait to retire. Hopefully my arthritis in my thumbs will let me .


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I have never thought to figure out the hours per week that I knit. Sitting here trying to figure it out it not getting me anywhere. It varies from 1 day to the next. I work 40 hrs a week...somedays afternoons and some days. Then I ahve my GD with me 3 days a week but she loves to sit on Nana's lap and watch me knit. I make sure I get at the housework after my daily fix of KP. I will knit off and on when I am at home throughout the day. Take my knitting to work with me and knit since I do direct care I usually wait until I get my guys done with their routines and everything is pretty much settled down and I pull out my knitting. Being on a time frame latley it making me do more that usual. So I really can't put down certain hours down per week. :roll:


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I am retired so I get to knit for around 20 to 25 hours a week. On the weekend I get to knit about 6 to eight hours. I knit on the way to medical appointments, and while waiting to be seen. Knit on my way home as well. I am also knitting to and from church on Sunday. I am not the driver. Happy knitting.


----------



## knitcrow11 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi ,I'm new here. I make doll clothes, so I'm knitting and crocheting at least 8 hours a day!! Good thing that l love it so much.. Georgia


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello from Sydney Australia Would love to see your dolls as that is something I want to do.
Best wishes


----------



## tavimama (Oct 27, 2011)

I knit pretty much every night - unless I'm eBaying! Weekends are pretty busy so I knit in the car (as a passenger!) when we are going between places. I have been known to stash a ball of yarn in a bag and knit as I walk down the road!! I've passed many happy hours knitting outside my girl's school waiting for them to come through the gates!!


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

I should be knitting 30-40 hours a week! I get too involved in other things. Obviously I need to get my priorities straight and focus on my knitting!! LOL


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

I knit EVERYWHERE! When DH & I watch TV every night, on planes, in the car, at meetings, lectures, in the theater or concert (I don't sit up front!) or anytime I am 'just sitting'. I don't knit much during the day as I am busy doing the necessary tasks to survive but I have ever-present projects on needles always.


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

While in the hospital and now at home recouping, I knit the waking hours.
Regularly I would get in 2-5 hours/day


----------



## Nebraska Knitter (Oct 26, 2011)

I knit and crochet on and off all day long since all my kids are in school or working away from home, not a lot of housework and I don't have a job so i do something positive like knitting and crocheting for the food bank and homeless shelters.


----------



## 12773 (Mar 21, 2011)

I knit about 60+ hours a week, but then I'm older than dirt and don't have a life . The big point is, I do it by choice and would knit even more if I could knit in church, in the tub, and as I drive. I'm totally addicted.


----------



## veebilly (Nov 8, 2011)

I knit and crochet all my spare time and Sunday is my day of from housework and cooking so I craft all that day but I also take knitting with me everywhere and even knit in the car whenever possible. I have been knitting since I was 8 yrs old and I am 50 next year...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

mk said:


> I knit about 60+ hours a week, but then I'm older than dirt and don't have a life . The big point is, I do it by choice and would knit even more if I could knit in church, in the tub, and as I drive. I'm totally addicted.


Good for you. PurpleV


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Knitting was pushed to the back burner for me as I was raising my three kids. Now I'm Grandma and have picked it up again. Not much time during the day with a 2 yr old and a 2 mo old full time, but at least they go home at night--and the weekends are MINE!!!!!


----------



## Candykiss02 (Nov 5, 2011)

I do the same so don't feel bad hehehehehe


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm such a slacker! I only knit about 20-30 hours a week. I feel ashamed of myself! <g> Guess I'll have to do better!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh, as for me - knitting time -- Well, gave up cooking years ago, sleep is over-rated, ironing is stacked to the rafters and dust bunnies are on steroids. Do I *really* want to add it up...... Maybe not such a good idea... and just think if I would stay off computer!


I love your attitude! my daughter comes home for a visit and puts me to shame about the dust bunnies! but I feel I worked 35 years in a depressing, thankless, stressful job. I think I'm entitled to a little leisure and knitting is it!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

That's a full time job! I knit most of the day off and on since I'm retired and home almost every day unless we go grocery shopping. I love staying at home and just knitting. I have to cook and clean and of course KP takes up a few hours of my time. HAHA


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

PauletteB said:


> I am retired so I get to knit for around 20 to 25 hours a week. On the weekend I get to knit about 6 to eight hours. I knit on the way to medical appointments, and while waiting to be seen. Knit on my way home as well. I am also knitting to and from church on Sunday. I am not the driver. Happy knitting.


glad you don't knit while driving!


----------



## mommabarr (Jul 8, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My kids say I spend too much time. I knit every moment I can. I am usually knitting/crocheting even while reading KP. Sometimes I will have to make myself not knit for a few hours.


And wouldn't it be nice if the screen just scrolled and you didn't have to stop to move to the next reply???? :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## gjdozier (Nov 9, 2011)

I work 40 hours a week, but, still manage to put in at least 2-3 hour 5 days a week and probably at least 4-5 hours on the weekend.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Zara said:


> Deb-Babbles said:
> 
> 
> > I think we all do that much. On the weekends I have to stop myself from knitting to get some house work done... LOL
> ...


I'm so glad to be in this crowd. Fortunately, my mom always told me "the house will be here after we're dead and gone".... thus justifies housework last<G>.
Actually, given that there is a project in every room in the house and in the car, wherever I have a minute, I knit. Extra nice when I complete one and can start a new one in "that" room.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

I knit for 6 - 8 hours a day...... including weekends, at this time of year. Currently knitting through a frozen shoulder !! Can't keep a good girl down!
I only work on one project at a time..... I need to finish stuff before I take on the next project - which is already planned in my mind!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh gosh yes. I work outside my home 40 hours/week, knit at least 3-4 hours/day and as much as I can get in on the weekends. Have to make myself stop on the weekends.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I still work full time, but manage to get in about 20-30 hours a week, depending on what the weekend weather is like. Need to spend more time on housework, but it seems to wait . . . my urge to knit doesn't, lol


----------



## Mombee (May 21, 2011)

I'm retired and have the time, but my right hand will only allow me to knit about 30 minutes at a time. This makes getting any project take a long time. Any hints for a painful hand, I would really like any suggestions.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I get most of my knitting done at work because I am a caregiver and while she is sleeping I can get some knitting done.. some days I can knit for 4 or 5 hours off and on over the course of a 9 hour day.. but when I'm at home hubby and friends think that my off time is a good time to run errands.. then theres the house work and pets and kids.. so its not as good of a knitting situation.. thats about to change with the cooler months comming up... but I still try to get at least a hour or 2 a day knitting at home..I guess that adds up to about 20 hours a week..


----------



## Jolinda (Oct 19, 2011)

I dont work as I have been long term sick. Going on 3 years this Christmas. I sit and crochet or other crafts for hours every day. Sometimes working into the small hours of the morning. I also crochet when my OH takes me out in the car.
xxx


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

I would love to know what are you knitting?
I have the same addiction.
Any minute not knitting is wasted
dirgni


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Zara said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Zara said:
> ...


That phrase caught my attention also. Love it.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

dalex1945 said:


> You knit standing in line? Really??


yes especially at postoffice I just bring along a small wip like a hat or a small cowl and just knit as I stand in line...it makes the time go by.


----------



## danyxx2421 (Jan 24, 2011)

There are nights when I have to force myself to go to bed...I work full time and since starting to knit, its not that easy to get up in the morning. I knit every chance I get!!!


----------



## knitcrow11 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi kyriakoulla.. I have a bunch of stuff on Ebay right now if you'd like to get an idea of what I do. I don't use patterns, so I can't be of help in that department. 
EBAY
http://shop.ebay.com/tomany***dolls/m.html


----------



## Jolinda (Oct 19, 2011)

If I am waiting for something I prefer crochet as you can only drop one stitch at a time! LOL xx


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

I work full time (high school teacher) and knit as much as possible after school until I go to sleep. So I would say I knit about 5 hours a night (6pm to 11pm average). On the weekends I knit as much as possible, so that's about 12 hours a day. I would rather knit than do anything else.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

I think I'll start keeping track of knitting time and KP time. Curious now. Retirement is great for knitting, but I need to do just a little in the house, once in a while. Why? I need a path to my yarn and knitting spots!

Starting a Brownie troop and teaching Sunday School has cut down on my KP/knitting time a little (staying up later to compensate). 

To help motivate myself on my self-disciplined days, I do a little around the house, and reward myself with a certain number of rows in between chores. Number of rows reserved for breaks seem to increase as the day goes on until there are no chore breaks at all.

Catching up on Netflix movies I never saw because of time and budget are my excuse to knit while viewing.

SO much ime, SO many rationalizations!


----------



## denverellen (Jul 5, 2011)

CraftyHorse said:


> I am an "empy nester" and a SAH-HW. I knit or crochet about 4 or five hours a day 4 days a week. The other days a couple of hours.


I cannot begin to compete with the many hours spent knitting by this group per week. But I love it anyway. Could you please tell me, what does SAH-HW mean? THANKS from Denver from
Ellen.


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

I am like "Buff", Except that I play cards on my ipod instead of games on the computer. I knit for hours everyday. I usually have about 4 or 5 active projects going at once. I can't complain.......whi would listen? Carla


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

denverellen said:


> CraftyHorse said:
> 
> 
> > I am an "empy nester" and a SAH-HW. I knit or crochet about 4 or five hours a day 4 days a week. The other days a couple of hours.
> ...


SAH-HW means stay at home house wife.


----------



## tdbear4jm (Oct 16, 2011)

I also work full time and am lucky if I get an hour here or there. I also do a lot of needle work, scrapbooking, card making, and very little jewelry designing/making. My husband has said NO MORE! I do most of my knitting while riding in the car. Fortunately we do this enough that things get completed. Maybe I will have more time when I finally retire? I doubt it.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

That's a full time job for some people  

Pam


----------



## sadie862 (Nov 9, 2011)

I do about 3 hours in the morning....it's a nice way to find some calm before the day really gets started.

I'm a little sad it's so dark in the mornings now.... oh well.... spring will be here soon enough!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

JoABrowning said:


> I'm retired and have the time, but my right hand will only allow me to knit about 30 minutes at a time. This makes getting any project take a long time. Any hints for a painful hand, I would really like any suggestions.


 My mother had bad arthritis in her hands and I can see it coming with me at 63. I wear a hand brace while knitting if it starts to hurt and it really helps. Also take breaks to do other things! Good luck, I feel your pain. Make sure you are not turning your hand under when you sleep at night....to keep full blood flow to your hands. Wearing a brace in your sleep helps keep it warm and prevents it from turning in your sleep.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I knit every chance I get...


----------



## denverellen (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you! would make me a SAH-HW, too, as well as an ARREB (which means, of course, an " Almost-Retired Real Estate Broker!) 

I learned to knit in 6th grade growing up in
Saint Paul, MN. We used to take our knitting to the Saturday afternoon movies, where we'd lose a needle or two each show in the dark .

There was very little variety then in yarn types--just wool or cotton. No synthetics until after World War II (1945 ff.)

I love the camaraderie of this Knitting Paradise web site. Thanks!


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I am retired and can knit all day, but the house gets a mess and today I am doing laundry and putting away clutter. Need to mop kitchen and bake. Ordinarily I knit 4 - 5 hours. Sometimes I wish I could knit all the time, but my wrists and hands would need a rest. It is my favorite thing to do.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

The best part of retirement is that my time is my own. I go to bed around 10 pm,read til 12 or 1 am, get up at 6:30, have coffee and walk the dog. If I feel really ambitious I get dressed. Other days I sit in my cosy chair and knit til my DS gets home. He works nights and picks up the mail before he comes in. I look at the mail, file most of it in the round file, pile the rest for later perusal and get back to the business at hand. Knitting, KP and the occasional "eye rest".After lunch I return to my knitting and KP til it is time to wake Rick and make supper. By 8pm I am back and at 10 he leaves for work. Busy, busy. Life is good. Edith Oh, How many hours is that? Probably 40 a week.


----------



## GrammyLinda (Oct 14, 2011)

Is there anyone you would be willing to hurt and take a chance on getting blood on you KNITTING? Only to save my life, and even then, I would think about it first. I think we're a pretty safe group on planes.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

The point is not whether or not we will hurt anyone, those crazy safety rules are for the one crazy person who might decide to hurt someone using your needles. Now dear fellow knitters,think for a moment, what will you be able to do to prevent it? That is why I am very glad to go with my bamboos, because I really think they can't hurt anyone, they will just break, and of course I will sad, because they are costly, but happy nobody gets hurt.


----------



## GrammyLinda (Oct 14, 2011)

Well Cecilia, I hadn't thought of that. I like bamboo needles best anyway, and use them most of the time.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

40 hours a week? I think I do more than that, lol! My WIP is attached to the hip, he heee....


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

I used to knit 3 - 4 hours per night, but have a trapped nerve in my left shoulder/neck area, so knitting is down to about an hour or so per evening.........


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

lol love your daughter dee....hehehehe


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

I wish I had more time to knit. I keep my little grandson who will be 3 in January so he doesn't allow me any time to knit. I knit at night after my daughter gets off from work and comes by. Her husband works 2nd/3rd shift during the week so she stays over at our house until around 9:00 at night. I knit after she and my grandson leave. I get maybe 1-2 hours in during the week and on the weekends too. I'm usually so busy on Saturday doing everything I need to do that I don't have time until night time. Don't have a lot of time on Sunday either after going to church, etc. I would love to be able to knit 30-40 hours per week ... so many projects; so little time!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I knit whenever I am stuck waiting for any reason! But working forty plus hours a week, I can only say I envy those who can knit five hours a day! I usually relax for an hour or two in the evenings and watch tv and knit at the same time.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Zara:

I probably knit the same amount of time per week that you do. Never could when I was working though!


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

If I am sitting, i am knitting. I guess it probably adds up to 20 to 30 houurs a week. I guess I don't sleep.


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

I manage to knit whenever we go to town which is 40 miles away and it's a 2 lane road w/traffic at different times. I always have knitting for doctor's offices, or any place that I have to wait. I even take my knitting over to my sister-in-law's and she doesn't think a thing about it. She doesn't knit but makes doll clothes out of scrapes and they're really cute. Hate to think about not being able to knit....


----------



## abc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

i just put a lot of Flowers in the house so nobody 
looks at the work that is not done .
try it it works everybody always mentions 
how nice my place looks


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

Right now? I am knitting (was while reading, not while typing), and watching my 2 granddaughters. One is asleep and the other is watching the disney channel while playing. Time to go get grandson from school, then take daughter & rest of carpool to dance, where I will get to knit for 2 hours while they have class. 
I usually knit in the evenings. Days depends on the schedule.
So, I get between 10 and 50 hours a week.


----------



## bookladychris (Sep 30, 2011)

You guys are becoming my besties! I learned to seriously knit last year and in the process ended up knitting 11 pairs of socks for Christmas presents!!! I like to crochet afghans, but I'm having trouble with one of my fingers really aching when I crochet. It's worse in the winter. That's when I switch to knitting. I like the socks because you can take them anywhere and knit anytime. I liked the phrase if you're going to sit, knit. I work 40 hours a week and probably knit about 2 to 3 hours in the evening and about six or seven on the weekends. Love it, love it, love it!!!


----------



## olive from idaho (Jul 2, 2011)

i knit when i can.sometimes 3to4 hours a day.slow week for knitting.i woke up monday to my son telling me get dressed ,my living room had a complete over haul.we were given 2 couches,one 6 ft one 5 ft.vacuumed the floor removed 3 chairs.the guys took them to the dump.my dogs are happy.tuesday started the day grocery shopping.today catching up on kp.now finish here and knit.


----------



## 2sticksandacherry (Feb 2, 2011)

Please explain what this is SAH-HW


----------



## 2sticksandacherry (Feb 2, 2011)

Please explain what this is SAH-HW


----------



## 2sticksandacherry (Feb 2, 2011)

Is there anything else to life but knitting and KP except for reading. If I am not knitting while LISTENING to the tv - I listen to audio books. Reading is my second passion so reading + audio books = a little bit of heaven on earth.


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

I also spend a lot of time knitting which was fighting with time to read. So, now it's knit and listen to audio books. Wish the statement about retiring and having money for yarn applied to me. I had to stop working because of MS so only get a social security check based on DHs work history before he was hurt on the job and retired, so $412.00 a month does not go far towards buying medecine and yarn and it DRIVES me NUTS.


----------



## plumechat (Aug 9, 2011)

I average about 40-50 hours. I'm an insomniac...


----------



## Rosemary (Jan 19, 2011)

Isn't knitting the greatest? Seriously, I think that more than once
the flying needles have kept me under control while dealing with
kids who absolutely did not like the house rules and were doing every-
thing they could to get us to the point where we would tell them to
leave! We never did, they are all now middle aged, VERY good to mom
and dad; in fact the boys (2) are coming over tomorrow to give the
kitchen a good scrubbing. I don't cook much anymore so it's really
in nice shape, but they decided it was time. Yippee! I will sit and 
chit chat while watching them. Before I forget, I hope all you happy
knitters have a good Thanksgiving; I'm taking my knitting with me to #2 son's house for the holiday. He loves to cook,has gotten pretty
good at it--his wife would just soon stay out of the kitchen--so it all
works out well. I'm making the five girls in the family scarves for
Christmas; daughter-in-law gets really cold once fall and winter arrive,so am making her a hat and matching scarf for her birthday.
I keep my stash well supplied so don't even have to purchase yarn
for these projects. Daughter-in-law and son are going to a football
game in Seattle on her birthday, that's what she wanted so they'll 
have a good time. I hope you all have pleasant Thanksgivings, and
then we have Christmas to look forward to!
Cheer, Rosie


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

I knook/crochet an hour in the morning and as long as I can in the evening. I wish I could do more however I work a full-time job and a part-time job and soon will be going to school My husband hates it when I knook and crochet he says I do not clean the house often enough. Oh well! I am addicted and add I need many projects going at the same time.


----------



## tavimama (Oct 27, 2011)

SAH-HW = Stay At Home House Wife.


----------



## veebilly (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh you are so right. I too have projects all over the house and because I am home all the time through disability I get to do so much of my knitting and really love the run up to Christmas as it's a great excuse to do even more. I have just found this forum and love to see everyones comments. I am so very happy to know that there are so many other knitters,crafters out there still on the go.


----------



## Zara (Oct 24, 2011)

veebilly said:


> Oh you are so right. I too have projects all over the house and because I am home all the time through disability I get to do so much of my knitting and really love the run up to Christmas as it's a great excuse to do even more. I have just found this forum and love to see everyones comments. I am so very happy to know that there are so many other knitters,crafters out there still on the go.


Welcome Veebilly! I found this forum 2 weeks ago and the knowledge and kindness is overwhelming! Now I am addicted to the forum as I am to knitting LOL


----------



## veebilly (Nov 8, 2011)

Yo! a girl after my own heart. Reading is done whilst knitting and audio books are great with earphones as it means I get peace and quiet and can't hear anyone else. Pure heaven!


----------



## veebilly (Nov 8, 2011)

I only found this forum yesterday and I am addicted. Laptop has been on constantly just so I can check in with the forum. Everyone is lovely and so helpful and welcoming like you say. This is one site that is bookmarked and like you will always be a part of me. Cheers to you all.


----------



## RachelleK (Sep 22, 2011)

I too knit about 5 hours each day. I have several projects going at once. I would probably knit more if I didn't have to do other things. I am starting to crochet tomorrow with a friend. I took on a project that may be too advanced but am determined to complete it. I have been knitting for many grandchildren during the past 4 years. Now in between I want to do a little for me. I have a new rule. I will knit only up to the age of 10. The older grandkids become a lot fussier.

How about you? What are you knitting?

RachelleK
Boca Raton, FL USA


----------



## Zara (Oct 24, 2011)

RachelleK said:


> I too knit about 5 hours each day. I have several projects going at once. I would probably knit more if I didn't have to do other things. I am starting to crochet tomorrow with a friend. I took on a project that may be too advanced but am determined to complete it. I have been knitting for many grandchildren during the past 4 years. Now in between I want to do a little for me. I have a new rule. I will knit only up to the age of 10. The older grandkids become a lot fussier.
> 
> How about you? What are you knitting?
> 
> ...


Mostly charity knits, hat, scarves, mitts and baby clothes. Am frantically trying to finish up as I have about 4 things on the go right now LOL and will have to get them to the charities in time for Xmas......love it though! :


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I agree with all of you; I often spend 20+ hours a week knitting or crocheting; just love it


----------



## veebilly (Nov 8, 2011)

Not only is it great to know that there are so many knitters still on the go but to find that so many people are crocheting also is fabulous.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I am retired so I try and get my 'work' done in the morning and then about noon I start to knit up until we go to bed, which is about 9:00! If I didn't have my knitting, I don't know what I would do. Maybe go back to work?? NOT!


----------



## lovie219 (Oct 2, 2011)

[/quote]I divide my time between playing a video game called World of Warcraft (this is an online game played by millions of people - I have many friends there) and knitting. And chatting with you fine people.[/quote]

I too play WoW (world of warcraft). Usually when i'm in a very long queue for a lfg, i'm knitting. My friends in my guild laugh at me cause they know what i'm doing, i have my shammy in stormwind...afk and i hear in vent, Laille click! ;o)

All silliness aside, i've recently started bringing my knitting with me at work. so at lunch i'm in the mall knitting. And when i am at home i knit from anywhere between 24-30 hrs a week!


----------



## veebilly (Nov 8, 2011)

I am actually disabled but although I got upset at first I soon learnt that I could knit etc till my heart was content. This in itself was good therapy for me and helped me to adjust to my complete change of lifestyle that the disability brought on. Knitting, crafts and reading are my lifeline but this forum is inspirational to as having like minded people to chat to is great and look at the patterns, advice etc that we can share. Whilst I am knitting I am happy and my husband says that he is happy to as I am not bending his ear! Cheek. :wink:


----------



## lovie219 (Oct 2, 2011)

I too play WoW (world of warcraft). Usually when i'm in a very long queue for a lfg, i'm knitting. My friends in my guild laugh at me cause they know what i'm doing, i have my shammy in stormwind...afk and i hear in vent, Laille click! ;o) 

All silliness aside, i've recently started bringing my knitting with me at work. so at lunch i'm in the mall knitting. And when i am at home i knit from anywhere between 24-30 hrs a week!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

I spoke about this in a previous Forum. I feel guilty if I look around and there are things to be done so I don't knit as often as I should. Then, I get depressed because I am not doing what I want to do for myself - knitting. Also, if I'm a little tired, I don't do the work. Help! I really want to knit and not feel guilty!! If I get the work done to my satisfaction, I feel good about knitting. I should probably spice in knitting throughout the day.


----------



## veebilly (Nov 8, 2011)

Guilty about knitting? are you wise? no in all seriousness it must be hard if its something that you really want to do and feel you cant. Could you not maybe come to a happy medium and do a job and then do a bit of knitting and eke it out that way. So that knitting is your bonus for doing the job. It's just a suggestion and probably sounds daft but maybe worth a try if you haven't already tried it.


----------



## Totsy (Oct 19, 2011)

Anita H said:


> I'm a full time caregiver for my DH so I am lucky to get in a couple of hours a day with a lot of interuptions. At night after he is settled and asleep, I do knit for about an hour before I go to sleep. I would knit all day if I could, it is so relaxing and fun.


I am also a full-time caregiver for my BH (beloved hubby) and, since we love football, that's great knittin' time. The interruptions require prayers for patience, but life's not easy for him either & he's the best person ever. Someone mentioned multiple projects. I have at least 4 or 5 right now, but like the variety. Really chuckled over the avatar for "wickedfun" (the turtle toga) )))


----------



## Kooka (Sep 1, 2011)

Same as you with finishing one project before starting another! We have what we call UFO sessions here in Australia - Un-Finished-Objects. Actually, it is just a good chance for a Knit and Natter! My Hubby love me to knit while we are travelling and he is driving. He says I don't talk so much. If I am yapping on and he gets sick of it, he will ask, "Did you bring your knitting?" (I always have my knitting!)


----------



## veebilly (Nov 8, 2011)

I feel that it is important to me so I get fairly despondant if I haven't done any knitting during the day and can't sleep until I have done so..


----------



## maryv528 (Aug 28, 2011)

Have you tried a local source of yarn, like a charity or so? Some of our charilties have yarn at no cost to the person. I get wool yarn regularly because they only use non-wool yarn. Not always alot, but there is wool there.


----------



## veebilly (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi I also have MS and a disabled Hubby who is the best ever and the love of my life. We only met three years ago and will be married for two this December. Best decision I ever made. We are in the UK and we know that financially we are really fortunate with our benefit system ( your social security cheque). My husband is fantastic as he manages to save a little each month and on my birthdays and Christmas he gives me the money to buy my wool plus we look in our charity shops etc. I am so lucky and do find it upsetting to hear that others cannot do the same. But on the up note, I don't know about you but knitting etc helps me so much in feeling useful and gives me perspetive if that makes sense..hopes so. Glad to meet you by the way. Vee


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Since retiring I would probably get in about 7 hours knitting every day. I use the excuse that I am producing something, not just sitting wasting time. (It works sometimes)
Cheers Helen


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tavimama said:


> SAH-HW = Stay At Home House Wife.


I like to think I'm one of those. Truth is I work harder at home than I did when I worked. I was a cook and seems how I love to cook it isn't work to me.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

mommabarr said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > My kids say I spend too much time. I knit every moment I can. I am usually knitting/crocheting even while reading KP. Sometimes I will have to make myself not knit for a few hours.
> ...


That would be awesome. I did ask my DH if there was a program that would just read for me. If it could also type I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

Starting another project before completing the first one just shows you have a creative mind that compels you to start something new!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dalex1945 said:


> You knit standing in line? Really??


I was waiting in line at the grocery store knitting. The lady behind me thought it was neat. I have also knitted in line to go through security at the airport. When it's my turn I just put it into the basket and step through the metal detector. Never been told I couldn't have it with me.


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm nowhere near that dedicated--I have Restless Leg Syndrome and can't sit still that long. I knit for an hour or so while watching tv, and always while riding in the car or waiting for appointments, but I'm also an avid reader, gardener (VCE Master Gardener volunteer), cook, cross-country walker, and yia yia to my grandaughter. I don't think I spend more than 10 hours a week doing any one thing, but I enjoy all the things I do!


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

knitcrow11 said:


> Hi kyriakoulla.. I have a bunch of stuff on Ebay right now if you'd like to get an idea of what I do. I don't use patterns, so I can't be of help in that department.
> EBAY
> http://shop.ebay.com/tomany***dolls/m.html


These are lovely!


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, ladies, I can't tell you how much I appreciate having this forum! I had thought I was just strange with my love for 'feeling the yarn flow through my fingers,' but I see I am not alone in letting the housework go to do so and will stop feeling guilty if I get my knit-fix each day! Actually I am easier to get along with if I do have some time to knit--even when some of the time is frogging or tinking! 

Y'all are the best!


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

belinda said:


> I'm nowhere near that dedicated--I have Restless Leg Syndrome and can't sit still that long. I knit for an hour or so while watching tv, and always while riding in the car or waiting for appointments, but I'm also an avid reader, gardener (VCE Master Gardener volunteer), cook, cross-country walker, and yia yia to my grandaughter. I don't think I spend more than 10 hours a week doing any one thing, but I enjoy all the things I do!


wow I too have RLS, try foods rich with iron to help.
Mine only bothers me in bed,
I also am a Master Gardener with NJ Rutgers extension.
I do not knit much in the summer because of my outdoor activities I have 6 grandchildren, three girls and three boys.
I also sew, read and do woodworking. but now it is going into winter and I am finally trying to knit something for me.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

gk said:


> Well, ladies, I can't tell you how much I appreciate having this forum! I had thought I was just strange with my love for 'feeling the yarn flow through my fingers,' but I see I am not alone in letting the housework go to do so and will stop feeling guilty if I get my knit-fix each day! Actually I am easier to get along with if I do have some time to knit--even when some of the time is frogging or tinking!
> 
> Y'all are the best!


I sleep better after knitting!


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

A kindred spirit! My RLS bothers me when I sit for extended periods, but seldom in bed--go figure. You might have something re the iron; I don't eat a lot of red meat. Exercise helps a lot, hence the walking, which I love anyway. I'm lucky enough to live where there are hills, streams, and a river to walk along. 
I knit little in the summer, too, because three acres have me (not the other way around). I raise most of what I eat and hybridize daylilies. My boyfriend loves road trips, though, so I get a lot done on those.
My MG chapter has installed several rain gardens using the Rutgers guidelines just in the last year--thanks! Gardeners and knitters are the greatest people!


Rosewood513 said:


> belinda said:
> 
> 
> > I'm nowhere near that dedicated--I have Restless Leg Syndrome and can't sit still that long. I knit for an hour or so while watching tv, and always while riding in the car or waiting for appointments, but I'm also an avid reader, gardener (VCE Master Gardener volunteer), cook, cross-country walker, and yia yia to my grandaughter. I don't think I spend more than 10 hours a week doing any one thing, but I enjoy all the things I do!
> ...


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

When knitting for a loved one i say prayers for them with every stitch i knit...then i try to figure out how many stitches are in the project after i am done...And it feels good to know I have said so many prayers for them..and i tell them when i give it to them..it was made with love and prayers...and i like to think it is a blessed piece of work..that will protect them when they wear it. silly but it helps me make sense of my knitting and crocheting...


----------



## rlesgal (Jul 18, 2011)

moke said:


> When knitting for a loved one i say prayers for them with every stitch i knit...then i try to figure out how many stitches are in the project after i am done...And it feels good to know I have said so many prayers for them..and i tell them when i give it to them..it was made with love and prayers...and i like to think it is a blessed piece of work..that will protect them when they wear it. silly but it helps me make sense of my knitting and crocheting...


That is the best way I have ever heard of knitting! You are very inspirational!


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

What a clever daughter! I love it!!!


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> I spoke about this in a previous Forum. I feel guilty if I look around and there are things to be done so I don't knit as often as I should. Then, I get depressed because I am not doing what I want to do for myself - knitting. Also, if I'm a little tired, I don't do the work. Help! I really want to knit and not feel guilty!! If I get the work done to my satisfaction, I feel good about knitting. I should probably spice in knitting throughout the day.


I heard here about flylady.net. It has some great tips on getting chores done in an organized and less time consuming manner. It's worth a try.


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

pinkrose1969 said:


> I knook/crochet an hour in the morning and as long as I can in the evening. I wish I could do more however I work a full-time job and a part-time job and soon will be going to school My husband hates it when I knook and crochet he says I do not clean the house often enough. Oh well! I am addicted and add I need many projects going at the same time.


Is there a reason he can't clean the house?


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

I always have several projects going - I take easy to set aside projects to doctor's offices; but found that I get a lot done waiting - I used to always have knitting with me at work, too, but just for breaks and lunch times. They laid us all off and went bankrupt so I miss those times.


----------



## Jeremiah (Oct 4, 2011)

I only work on knitting projects at certain times and when the pattern is not too difficult:
in front of TV, if the program is not too serious,
at a meeting, if I need to stay awake, and if the pattern is not too difficult, and if it's not distracting to others around me,
on a trip, if I'm not driving,
when I'm reading a book,
when I'm listening to the radio at night, if I'm not too sleepy,
etc.
In other words, I don't just sit and knit, much as I would like to at times!


----------



## Jeremiah (Oct 4, 2011)

At one time knitting needles were not allowed on planes, but now it's OK to use them.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I can only squeeze in a couple of hours a day... lunch & after dinner dishes are done. This site consumes a LOT of my
knitting time... I work full time, otherwise I'd do a lot more as I love it!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I only count the stitches I have knit, can knit in 30 minutes, how many I can knit before going to bed and how many I will have knit when I finish the project. Then I wonder why any sensible person with a lovely home and family would devote so much time to all those stitches? but isn't it amazing how all those stitches come together to make "awesome nest". I have never counted the time just the stitches....think about it. 120stitches/row, say 6 rows per inch, and 22" from bottom to top. That comes to 15,840 stitches for the back of a sweater, ditto for the front so 31,680 stitches - now for the sleeves. nono...I stopped knitting sweaters with sleeves when I began calculating the stitches - VESTS only! If I timed myself, I would know how many stitches/second and you could commit me. If that happens, please send yarn.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I only count the stitches I have knit, how many I can knit before going to bed and how many I will have knit when I finish the project. Then I wonder why any sensible person with a lovely home and family would devote so much time to all those stitches? but isn't it amazing how all those stitches come together to make "awesomeness". I have never counted the time just the stitches....think about it. 120 stitches/row, say 6 rows per inch, and 22" from bottom to top. That comes to 15,840 stitches for the back of a sweater, ditto for the front so 31,680 stitches - now for the sleeves. nono...I stopped knitting sweaters with sleeves when I began calculating the stitches - VESTS only! If I timed myself, I would know how many stitches/second and you could commit me. If that happens, please send yarn.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm just bowled over by the number of you who say you knit 40-50 hours a week. I've knitted since I was 6or7 and have always had something going, but have NEVER been able to knit for more than an hour or two at a time - except in doctors' offices or on trips. I do feel guilty if I sit down to watch TV and have no knitting in my hands. You guys have to explain to me how you can keep on knitting for 4-5-6 hours at a time. And it's not because I spend the rest of the time doing a great deal of housework. And I like to read too. I feel like I have to defend myself when I think of how much you all do. What's the motivation????
Billie


----------



## abc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

i used to have a knitting Machine but i found it was not the same 
as hand knitting .Machine knitting is work hand knitting is a Hobby 
i can do anywhere anytime


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

Billie B said:


> I'm just bowled over by the number of you who say you knit 40-50 hours a week. I've knitted since I was 6or7 and have always had something going, but have NEVER been able to knit for more than an hour or two at a time - except in doctors' offices or on trips. I do feel guilty if I sit down to watch TV and have no knitting in my hands. You guys have to explain to me how you can keep on knitting for 4-5-6 hours at a time. And it's not because I spend the rest of the time doing a great deal of housework. And I like to read too. I feel like I have to defend myself when I think of how much you all do. What's the motivation????
> Billie


Compulsion? Addiction? Guilty, but can't fit quite that many hours in.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Yep I also knit quite a few hours each day as well. Take it with me when ever I go to visit doctors, hospitals and also when I travel by public transport. Also after the death of my husband in May the knitting helped with the stress and whenever I am unable to sleep I knit instead. God bless the craft.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I've never counted the hours. Might try that next week just out of curiosity. I also work full time but bus to and from work so knit while waiting and on the bus, at work if I get there early, at lunch break and also after work. Met my DH as our local pub tonight to have a drink after work and help a girlfriend celebrate getting an engagement ring, I knitted while sitting at the bar and as dinner is over and done with I'm about to start again. I received a new lot of wool a couple of weeks ago and have front and back of a pullover almost done for a daughter's boyfriend, will start the sleeves this weekend after I finish work on Saturday as I'll be heading to the hairdresser for a few hours.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

abc123 said:


> i was thinking that i did a lot of knitting in a Week but i manage only about 20 hours in Australia it is often to hot to knit


Ah well then, you are obviously up north, head down under to Tassie then you won't be too hot to knit


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Thats it!!! I'm turning off KP for a while, I can't scroll, read & knit at the same time. Goodnight all


----------



## maryv528 (Aug 28, 2011)

knitcrow11: How lovely! And they look simple, too. Do you make money doing these? Wow. 

Mary


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

martymcd said:


> Lovinknittin said:
> 
> 
> > I spoke about this in a previous Forum. I feel guilty if I look around and there are things to be done so I don't knit as often as I should. Then, I get depressed because I am not doing what I want to do for myself - knitting. Also, if I'm a little tired, I don't do the work. Help! I really want to knit and not feel guilty!! If I get the work done to my satisfaction, I feel good about knitting. I should probably spice in knitting throughout the day.
> ...


I have just checked out flylady.net This is someone/thing I will have to try - if only I could find the time to print it all out.


----------



## Helen0702 (Sep 1, 2011)

What's housework? Helen


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

belinda said:


> A kindred spirit! My RLS bothers me when I sit for extended periods, but seldom in bed--go figure. You might have something re the iron; I don't eat a lot of red meat. Exercise helps a lot, hence the walking, which I love anyway. I'm lucky enough to live where there are hills, streams, and a river to walk along.
> I knit little in the summer, too, because three acres have me (not the other way around). I raise most of what I eat and hybridize daylilies. My boyfriend loves road trips, though, so I get a lot done on those.
> My MG chapter has installed several rain gardens using the Rutgers guidelines just in the last year--thanks! Gardeners and knitters are the greatest people!
> 
> ...


----------



## knitcrow11 (Nov 9, 2011)

maryv528 I'll never get rich, but it gives me an excuse to sit and knit my heart out! LOL


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

knitcrow11 said:


> maryv528 I'll never get rich, but it gives me an excuse to sit and knit my heart out! LOL


It's been said on this Forum that knitters are generous - that's what we do. Would be nice to earn something extra but with the copyright laws, it's just as well to give to those we love! That's my greatest joy!!


----------



## knitcrow11 (Nov 9, 2011)

Lovinknittin I'm with you on that. But my kids are all grown, and grand kids are not into dolls, so I sell what I make. I don't use patterns, so copyright laws are no problem for me. I used to make afghans, but I learned after a few years that it's kind of like when one has a vegetable garden..Friends see you coming with an armload of stuff and they hide.. they have more than they need. All my friend and relatives had so many afghans, the hated to see me coming . LOL


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Don't know if you guys are all addicts (((ggg I like your style and think you're an inspiration! Knitters Rule!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

knitcrow11 said:


> Lovinknittin I'm with you on that. But my kids are all grown, and grand kids are not into dolls, so I sell what I make. I don't use patterns, so copyright laws are no problem for me. I used to make afghans, but I learned after a few years that it's kind of like when one has a vegetable garden..Friends see you coming with an armload of stuff and they hide.. they have more than they need. All my friend and relatives had so many afghans, the hated to see me coming . LOL


That makes good sense! I agree that people have enough. I like to find special, different things but you can only use/give so much in any craft. If you can sell and you don't have copyright probs, congrats! Good luck! Enjoy!!


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

Self Employed now which takes up a lot of time. I've had weeks in the past when I probably nitted about 60 hrs a week and I worked full time then. Now I have trouble finding time to knit. I love long drive (1 hour +) to see a client. My husband drives, I knit. I probably get in only about 5 to 10 hours a week.


----------



## joyceannellen (Oct 22, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, as for me - knitting time -- Well, gave up cooking years ago, sleep is over-rated, ironing is stacked to the rafters and dust bunnies are on steroids. Do I *really* want to add it up...... Maybe not such a good idea... and just think if I would stay off computer!
> ...


Thank You! I've been feeling a little guilty and selfish. I recently retired after 36 years from a job that still gives me nightmares . Now my house is a mess, I'm in my PJ's at 11 am and am making 2 projects for myself and not stressing over knitting christmas presents for everyone else for the first time. I feel happy in my messy living room with my yarn around me.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

I too have never counted the hours spent per week, but I knit every chance I get (or crochet). I work part-time and homeschool 3 of my 4 children. My daughter's in college now, but still lives @ home. I try to reward myself with knitting or crochet while taking breaks from the necessary, pressing things of life. I also only listen to the TV in the evenings, and sometimes knit in the car, but I heve a bit of motion sickness so I have to be careful. I like the idea of audio books while knitting, but have never tried them. Think I will try these as I'm pretty appalled with the level of programming on the TV these days. Hope everyone's having a good day!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> I too have never counted the hours spent per week, but I knit every chance I get (or crochet). I work part-time and homeschool 3 of my 4 children. My daughter's in college now, but still lives @ home. I try to reward myself with knitting or crochet while taking breaks from the necessary, pressing things of life. I also only listen to the TV in the evenings, and sometimes knit in the car, but I heve a bit of motion sickness so I have to be careful. I like the idea of audio books while knitting, but have never tried them. Think I will try these as I'm pretty appalled with the level of programming on the TV these days. Hope everyone's having a good day!


I, too, used knitting as a reward and still do. I am trying to spice it into my life even if I have things to do. You are pretty remarkable - homeschooling and all that you do. Nice to be very smart. :thumbup:


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement!  I'm hoping to be able to unitask someday, but I don't want to wish anything away (or anyone), if you know what I mean.


----------



## 2nd time around (Sep 19, 2011)

maybe we can figure out how to install a foot pedal for scrolling..


----------



## annabell (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't know how you do it - I am all the things that should let me do that much --- but I grab a few minutes for this site and a cat forum I really like, but after that I have so much to do in other areas I even quit facebook - no hardship there because I found it boring - anyway I really envy you guys!!! Happy crafting whatever that may be, and hugs


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm close to that too. Now that I'm in between jobs, I have more time to knit/crochet and do more designing. I also have time to look at all the knit/crochet DVDs I have collected. :lol:


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

2nd time around said:


> maybe we can figure out how to install a foot pedal for scrolling..


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

annabell said:


> I have so much to do in other areas I even quit facebook - no hardship there because I found it boring - anyway


I left Facebook last year also, someone hacked in and cursed out all my friends in my name, how? anyway I had to send emial to everyone apologizing. I never found it very interesting since so many people I never knew were asking to be my friend. I do not miss it.


----------



## abc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

i only use Facebook to send short notes to my Grand Children


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

I wonder what makes a person hack and account, which must take time and knowledge with the only purpose of doing harmful things, like what they did to your Facebook account Annabelle. Those people should take up knitting, they will be always busy and happily engaged in harmless activities


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

I love facebook and would love to befriend you all if you would like to do that. However I do not spend much time seeing I was hacked and had pornography placed on my page and my friends called names and many other things. I now change my password all the time but I still do not trust it. But am very addicted to facebook.


----------

